
Things Americans need to learn from the rest of the world’s health care systems - vo2maxer
https://www.vox.com/health-care/2020/1/29/21075388/medicare-for-all-what-countries-have-universal-health-care
======
sunstone
Oh yeah, learning the Yanks about reasonable health care policies. That should
be a gratifying and productive experience.

